# Job's fert spikes



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever used the job's plant spikes for root feeding. I read a brief mention on the barr report.. If anyone has I would appreciate how you used them and what your success or failure was. Also which variety of job's 
did you use iehouse or vegetable)


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Jobe's Plant Food Spikes for Lush Ferns and Palms (16-2-6) are the spikes that were recommended at one time.


----------



## Epex (Nov 10, 2011)

To my past reading regarding the spikes, 1 piece is cut into smaller parts and is enough for a 10 gallon tank. The smaller pieces are merely inserted into the substrate near the plant roots. Make sure it is deep enough so it is not in the water column.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

